# Group Buys And Co-ops



## Kriban

Have been checking other forums that have this and I think it is a good idea to have a section like this, even vendors can get in the action that way they can also have of feel of the market(have a vote button) also they wont need capital to invest, just think of the stuff that will be available ie hammer, kraken, caravella etc and if there is a large orders we can have our own unique S.A design(etching).This will also attract more people to join the forum instead of just browsing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeKing

Very good idea Kriban

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

So what group buy is first lol


----------



## VapeKing

We have a few products in mind! Will post as soon as we decide

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Im so getting a VTR from you guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeKing

We will let you know as soon as we get our stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Yeah, we're in on any group buys for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz

I will be game for this...


----------



## CraftyZA

10ml boba's bounty!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Im in for group buys

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Gizmo

I too would be keen!


----------



## VapeKing

eviltoy said:


> Im so getting a VTR from you guys


our vtr's arrived on friday  we have been moving office all weekend so sorry i didnt let you know sooner


----------



## RevnLucky7

Some import on high end mech mods will be happening here shortly:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Vapor-Club-SA/191796364209406?fref=ts


----------



## iPWN

Francois , what price are we looking at for the Panzer and Atomic ?


----------



## RevnLucky7

Roughly 2500 - 2700.

I realize it seems like a lot, but we're talking high end mech's here.
I've been on rebuildables now for the lats year and there is no better way to vape so definitely worth the price of admission.


----------



## Kriban

my pockets are not that deep, I would rather prefer some clones/counterfeit that are 1:1 copies or close to that.


----------



## iPWN

RevnLucky7 said:


> Roughly 2500 - 2700.
> 
> I realize it seems like a lot, but we're talking high end mech's here.
> I've been on rebuildables now for the lats year and there is no better way to vape so definitely worth the price of admission.


 
Price is decent , any chance you can get just the Atomic RDA ? i'll shoot you a pm later regarding the roller i wants !!!


----------



## RevnLucky7

iPWN said:


> Price is decent , any chance you can get just the Atomic RDA ? i'll shoot you a pm later regarding the roller i wants !!!


 
I can. I have many contacts in the Mod industry, but if I'll have to draw up some some of list with at least 10 people interested before I bring anything in. You mean the roller I have for sale? Sure.


----------



## Andre

Just to be sure RevnLucky7, are we talking about a group buy/co-op here or are you in it for some profit? If the latter you should probably register as a reseller. No malice intended, I think we can do with a supplier of high end mods in South Africa, but we have to keep the playing field more or less level.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Melinda

First Group buy up!

Got a PI from Efest today for the Button top Efest IMR 18650 1600 mAh 3.7V LiMn battery. Attached is the quotation I got.

After shipping and Tax it works out to 73.28/battery, I've loaded it on the site for R75 if it's over we will use it towards the shipping cost.

Please note that Skyblue vaping is making no profit from this, the ones we buy in the group buy we will sell at a mark-up on the site for our other customers, the group buy guys will get it at exactly the same price as what we are paying for it.

I'll attach every piece of paper and transaction I do so that it stays fair and above board. 

If you are interested in the group buy I'll place the order when 20 batteries have been sold, Derick and I will take 30 batteries, payment needs to be made with the order. Shipping is about 7 - 10 days after I place the order with efest and takes about 2 weeks to get here with TNT. We will then send everything away the cheapest way, and not necessarily the quickest way.

Batteries can NOT be accessed on the site unless you use this direct link 

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Efest/groupbuy-efest-imr-18650-30A

Any other questions please feel free to ask and I'll try and answer, I'm pretty dumb when it comes to group buy's so any advice is welcome  If I've made a mistake with the calculations any one can correct me, I've added 14% vat but maths was never a strong point in me....

I'm going to bed early tonight so will check again tomorrow morning....hi ho, hi ho it's off to bed I go...la la la la laaaalaaaa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

I want 4 can i place the order now ?

Ps i wnt make mistakes and keep u bsy all night lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Im keen for 2 as well

sent from Evic 2.0


----------



## Tom

are they ok for my ZMax?...some spares seem to be a good idea


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

They good for .2 ohm coils they good enug for zmax.. bt of a waist tho nest used for mech mods 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

O snap these will work on evic?


sent from Evic 2.0


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

yes they will work

and to be honest for the price its a great buy
it just means you wont be using the full 30A as the electro mods have short circuit protection and the switch on the evic is rated at 2.5amps and i believe other elec mods are 3 - 5 amps


for the evic id look at the 3400 ma pannies.. but theese are a very good got a week of vaping out of my 3400 mahs whhen i had the evic \

but that said these bats will work well and if you decide to go mechanical mods you will already have the batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> yes they will work
> 
> and to be honest for the price its a great buy
> it just means you wont be using the full 30A as the electro mods have short circuit protection and the switch on the evic is rated at 2.5amps and i believe other elec mods are 3 - 5 amps
> 
> 
> for the evic id look at the 3400 ma pannies.. but theese are a very good got a week of vaping out of my 3400 mahs whhen i had the evic \
> 
> but that said these bats will work well and if you decide to go mechanical mods you will already have the batteries


I was looking for the panasonics but too pricey I have aw for the mechanical. 

At the price it makes sense

sent from Evic 2.0


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

payment made for 4


----------



## Zegee

Who u pay dude?

sent from Evic 2.0


----------



## eviltoy

Dam I aint near a pc till wednesday and I want 5


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

the link Melinda put up
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Efest/groupbuy-efest-imr-18650-30A
as she said you wont be able to access it on the site ... only via the link ...


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

eviltoy said:


> Dam I aint near a pc till wednesday and I want 5


 
you can use your phones web browser should work


----------



## Zegee

Shipping? 

sent from Evic 2.0


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Not sure how that works .. will have to wait on melinda .. i chose free option for nw of price need to change ill gladly transfer the 65 rand for shipping 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Not sure how that works .. will have to wait on melinda .. i chose free option for nw of price need to change ill gladly transfer the 65 rand for shipping
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Sweet

sent from Evic 2.0


----------



## Melinda

Everyone will be responsible for their own shipping, this is not for the shop this is a group buy, so it's the same let say if Crafty was bringing it in you would pay him to send the stuff to you right? that's how it works I think.

Link is up and running and you can start ordering, use freeship on the coupon code...this is ONLY for the batteries at this time.

Here is the link again

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Efest/groupbuy-efest-imr-18650-30A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Once it hits the you guys we can pay ypu for shipping... awwsum thanks for the clearing things up ... looking forward to these batts

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Thnx

sent from Evic 2.0


----------



## Melinda

10 batteries ordered 10 to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Melinda said:


> 10 batteries ordered 10 to go


Just waiting for my salary. HR made a little oops, so now it's 2 days late. Will place order tomorrow.


----------



## eviltoy

Yeah gonna order tomorrow too


----------



## crispy boss

could i order 3 please?


----------



## Andre

Melinda - In your post (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/group-buys-and-co-ops.278/page-2#post-4095) you said "button top", but in the Skyblue link it states "flat top". Which is correct? The .pdf quote also says "button top".


----------



## Zegee

@Melinda trying to place order but only gives me flat rate shipping option? 

I would like 2 please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

crispy boss said:


> could i order 3 please?





Zegee said:


> @Melinda trying to place order but only gives me flat rate shipping option?
> 
> I would like 2 please




She mentioned a coupon code ,freeship, i think	will remove shiping cost obly for the group buy tho 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

Hi Zeegee use Coupon code freeship for your battery order, shipping will be discussed once we get it, we are going to look for the cheapest way to get it to everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

Matthee said:


> Melinda - In your post (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/group-buys-and-co-ops.278/page-2#post-4095) you said "button top", but in the Skyblue link it states "flat top". Which is correct? The .pdf quote also says "button top".


 
This is the Button top - I'll get Derick to fix it tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Sorry doff moment thnx guys

sent from Evic 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

done and paid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

Any updates

sent from Evic 2.0


----------



## Derick

We are giving some peeps a bit more time to order, as some people are still waiting for payday - but the plan is to place the order on Monday - so barring any customs or shipping issues we should have it end next week, beginning of the following week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Whoohoo, can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Lets get distributors ready for variouse cities that way we can all pitch on on shiping to a specific person amd colleect or distribute from there ? The alternatice is everyone paying for courier service.. just a thought .. saves skyblue from the hasssels of individual pakaging then shiping ? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Sounds like a plan

We can also offer another option - if you want to wait till your next order from us - then we can include the battery/batteries in that order for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN

Good idea Derick , i need to order some other stuff from you guys anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Just remind us in the comments of your order that you want the batteries included

or tell us a joke in the comments - some entertainment while we get your order ready

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Derick said:


> Just remind us in the comments of your order that you want the batteries included
> 
> or tell us a joke in the comments - some entertainment while we get your order ready


What do you call it if someone respray a car in Springs? Change of ownership.
Anyway, I have already included shipping, so I will have a look at the christmas specials and include some goodies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Well im in ct anyone else ordering from down here can pm me and we can do group ahipping  alternative post office counter to counter has a special running 70 bucks for bag u can fill it and send 

sent from Evic 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Zegee said:


> Well im in ct anyone else ordering from down here can pm me and we can do group ahipping  alternative post office counter to counter has a special running 70 bucks for bag u can fill it and send
> 
> sent from Evic 2.0


When it hits the country we can speak... if i need to order somthi g thn will add it if not im wikling to do group ship 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

Order has been placed, from payment to shipping takes anything from 3 to 7 day's, as soon as I have the tracking number I'll post it here and you can all track it from Hong Kong to South Africa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA

With the batteries, I'm guessing it is via sea freight?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Cool stuff! Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

CraftyZA said:


> With the batteries, I'm guessing it is via sea freight?


heh, nope, TNT still ships batteries - at a price, so it will be air freight - once they ship it, it usualy gets here within a day, but they haven't shipped it yet - can take 2 or 3 days before they do.

Then once it arrives, customs will fart around with it for another few days before TNT will deliver to us.

Once they ship, we will get a tracking number and Melinda will post it here, so people can see what's what 

EDIT: So taking above into account - make ready for next week sometime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Derick said:


> heh, nope, TNT still ships batteries - at a price, so it will be air freight - once they ship it, it usualy gets here within a day, but they haven't shipped it yet - can take 2 or 3 days before they do.
> 
> Then once it arrives, customs will fart around with it for another few days before TNT will deliver to us.
> 
> Once they ship, we will get a tracking number and Melinda will post it here, so people can see what's what
> 
> EDIT: So taking above into account - make ready for next week sometime


Super fee duper

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Derick said:


> heh, nope, TNT still ships batteries - at a price, so it will be air freight - once they ship it, it usualy gets here within a day, but they haven't shipped it yet - can take 2 or 3 days before they do.
> 
> Then once it arrives, customs will fart around with it for another few days before TNT will deliver to us.
> 
> Once they ship, we will get a tracking number and Melinda will post it here, so people can see what's what
> 
> EDIT: So taking above into account - make ready for next week sometime


Any updates on batteries

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Gizmo

Yea I also use TNT all the time. They are actually infact the worst world wide courier ever. With big packages we insist on using Thai-Air global mail. Half the price and faster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

I'm Currently waiting for the Tracking number, According to efest their forwarder has picked it up on Friday and will send them the Tracking number, she will give it to me as soon as she has it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

TRACKING NUMBER :- Efest Batteries Group Buy 424018979 and can be tracked via www.tnt.com


----------



## Zegee

Melinda said:


> I'm Currently waiting for the Tracking number, According to efest their forwarder has picked it up on Friday and will send them the Tracking number, she will give it to me as soon as she has it


Thanks


sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Gizmo

These are IMR for mech mods correct?


----------



## TylerD

Cool stuff, at customs JHB. Yay.


----------



## Melinda

Gizmo it is for the Flat Top Efest IMR 18650 1600 mAh 3.7V LiMn battery group buy


----------



## Derick

Melinda said:


> Gizmo it is for the Flat Top Efest IMR 18650 1600 mAh 3.7V LiMn battery group buy


 
And they are rated at 30A


----------



## Derick

Here's the specs for the bats from efest
http://www.efestpower.com/Product/3798601810.html

Size weight: 50g Length: 64.91 mm Diamter: 18.34 mm
Info top: flat top Bottom: non-procted	
Capacity Typical Capacity: 1600mAh Min capacity: 1600mAh
Max discharge current *30A *(20C) quick charge current 1600mA (1C)
Quick discharge current 1600mA (10C) cycle life: 500 times
Charge cut-off voltage 4.2V ± 0.5V Charge cut-off current 0.01C 5A(at CV mode)
Initial Impedance Max: 18mΩ discharge cut-off voltage 3.0V
Temperature: dishcarge temperature range:-10°C—60°C
shcarge temperature range: 0°C—40°C
storage: 1 year:-20°C—25°C
3 months:-20°C—45°C
1 month:-20°C—60°C


----------



## Gizmo

They in stock yet


----------



## Gizmo

I assume these will be great for me reo


----------



## eviltoy

Yup 30A batts are epic for mech mods

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nooby

Gizmo said:


> They in stock yet


 
This is the latest from the tracking info:

09 Dec 2013 22:03:58 Johannesburg Shipment Awaiting Physical Release From Customs Controlled Area

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo

Thanks for the info guys. Will pick up 4 i rate


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> I assume these will be great for me reo


Nope, the Reo requires a button top battery. Flat tops will work, but you will soon get sparking followed by all sorts of troubles. Vast majority of Reonauts use AW IMR batteries. You get them in 1600 and 2000 mAh. The former is better for really low ohms. I have both, and have vaped between 0.7 and 1.3 ohms on them no problems. CVS has some 2000 mAh - PM him.


----------



## Gizmo

I have ICR thats 2000mah and is a flat top. How will that do?


----------



## Gizmo

Otherwise CVS how much are your batteries.


----------



## Silver

He posted it on his section of the forum


----------



## Derick

Gizmo said:


> They in stock yet


 
Sorry yes, what Nooby said - they have the estimated delivery day of today, but we have heard nothing yet - the tracking will usually say something like 'out for delivery' if they are on their way


----------



## Derick

Gizmo said:


> I have ICR thats 2000mah and is a flat top. How will that do?


ICR's are better for electronic mods, they generally can't handle high amps and when you do overtax them they are more likely to burn up

IMR's are a safer chemistry - they are actually not Li-Ion but LiMn. IMR's can handle higher amps, but because of the chemistry they don't hold very high charges (mAh's)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Gizmo

What is strange about these ICRs I have is that they dont fit in electronic mods :/ They slightly taller.


----------



## Gizmo




----------



## Derick

Could be that they have a PCB on the bottom - electronics to protect against over charge/discharge and short circuits - i.e. a protected battery

For vaping people generally stay away from protected bats, as you will either be using the battery in an electronic mod, which has its own protection - or if you are using it in a mech mod, then hopefully you know what you are doing and wont want protection to hinder your cloud chasing

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Andre

Derick said:


> Could be that they have a PCB on the bottom - electronics to protect against over charge/discharge and short circuits - i.e. a protected battery
> 
> For vaping people generally stay away from protected bats, as you will either be using the battery in an electronic mod, which has its own protection - or if you are using it in a mech mod, then hopefully you know what you are doing and wont want protection to hinder your cloud chasing


Yip, that is why it is taller - to fit the protection electronics. They won't fit in the Reo either.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo

Ok I must shout at the factory they sent me like 10 of these with my normal unprotected.


----------



## Derick

Yeah, tough to find reliable suppliers - so many people out there wanting to make a quick buck with fake products


----------



## Gizmo

They actually very reilable. Do all my branding etc. I assume it was a bit of a messup. They will probably credit me.


----------



## Derick

Well if you are willing - do some surgery on that bat - would love to see how the PCB looks and how it fits into the bat


----------



## RIEFY

Derick said:


> Sorry yes, what Nooby said - they have the estimated delivery day of today, but we have heard nothing yet - the tracking will usually say something like 'out for delivery' if they are on their way


 
Derick My Mnke batteries are sitting at customs for the past 8 days not a single move this tnt is really a balls up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome to the world of TNT  They really disgustingly bad here in South Africa.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Gizmo said:


> Otherwise CVS how much are your batteries.


 
Sold out. for some or other reason these batteries sell out very quick.

will be placing another order next week


----------



## Derick

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Derick My Mnke batteries are sitting at customs for the past 8 days not a single move this tnt is really a balls up.


 
Yeah Melinda called them now and they promised to mail us - because they have not asked for vat or anything yet - maybe try and do the same


----------



## TylerD

Say what?

10 Dec 2013 12:00:00 Johannesburg Connection Delay- Authorities. Recovery Actions Underway


----------



## Nooby

TylerD said:


> Say what?
> 
> 10 Dec 2013 12:00:00 Johannesburg Connection Delay- Authorities. Recovery Actions Underway


 
That doesn't sound good..anyone know what this means?


----------



## Derick

Yeah, we called them when we saw that and basically it just means that they have not received the paperwork for "pre-clearance" and now it is a delay to get the paperwork

So in essence - it means a delay of a day or two

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nooby

Derick said:


> Yeah, we called them when we saw that and basically it just means that they have not received the paperwork for "pre-clearance" and now it is a delay to get the paperwork
> 
> So in essence - it means a delay of a day or two


 
As if we not looking forward to it already... ai ya. Thanks Derick


----------



## Derick

We know how you feel 

We have had stuff land at our doorstep 4 days after ordering from China and other things take 3 weeks - it's all a crapshoot


----------



## Nooby

LATEST:

10 Dec 2013 13:36:00 Elandsfontein Customs Clearance In Progress

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

LATEST: waiting on the invoice now should have still this morning

11 Dec 2013 07:05:00 Elandsfontein 
Held Customs Awaiting Payment Of Duties/taxes By Receiver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Yay!


----------



## Nooby

Wonderful news


----------



## Melinda

Invoice received for duties and admin fees - see attached - paid should be released today or tomorrow


----------



## RawRam_cpt

Yay! I'm in for two of Skyblue`s Efests and two of CVS` MNKEs 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

So our hopes are on today for delivery, but will let y'all know soon as it happens


----------



## eviltoy

Awesome!


----------



## Silver

I loved the first part of the address of the company in China!

Room 831, middle of block 4

Conjures up interesting images  LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Great! Cause one of my AW battery is packing up. Must be a dudd. So now I've only got one strong battery. 
All my coils are 1.3 ohm for now.


----------



## Melinda

OUT FOR DELIVERY, OUT FOR DELIVERY *happy dance*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Melinda

It's here, It's here!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

That has to be the quickest TNT has ever done their job!


----------



## Melinda

Another picture

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Melinda

@Stroodlepuff I've never had any problems with TNT, from tracking to giving them my import number to delivery, always quick efficient and friendly.

Customs however is another issue


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Melinda said:


> @Stroodlepuff I've never had any problems with TNT, from tracking to giving them my import number to delivery, always quick efficient and friendly.
> 
> Customs however is another issue


 
I fight with them every time we bring stuff in  I find the staff rude and incompetent - I always have to phone before I know whats going on - I give them some time to call with customs costs but they never do until I call them and half the time I get sent the wrong invoice - the last one they sent me was for Iphone cases  I had to call about 5 times before they sent the correct invoice and then had to send them proof of payment another 5 times before they sent the request to customs for clearance! I cant stand TNT


----------



## CraftyZA

Melinda said:


> It's here, It's here!!!!


*Jumps up and down*


----------



## Derick



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Melinda

Stroodlepuff said:


> I fight with them every time we bring stuff in  I find the staff rude and incompetent - I always have to phone before I know whats going on - I give them some time to call with customs costs but they never do until I call them and half the time I get sent the wrong invoice - the last one they sent me was for Iphone cases  I had to call about 5 times before they sent the correct invoice and then had to send them proof of payment another 5 times before they sent the request to customs for clearance! I cant stand TNT


 
That has never ever happened to me, I've received the wrong invoice once, and it was fixed with in minutes, I usually call as soon as I see that they are awaiting payment so I can supply them with my Import Number, but they are always friendly ... guess you've just been having bad luck with them


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yip you're lucky  is there a specific person you deal with there?


----------



## Melinda

Yip you're lucky  is there a specific person you deal with there?

Usually David Ndlovu deals with my stuff, very friendly and helpfull


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Thanks  will see if I can get him to deal with ours too


----------



## Andre

Just love the networking going on here! Pity, for me, those Efests are not button tops.


----------



## Gizmo

@Matthee, I have tried flat top batteries and button top batteries in the REO, both work fine?


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> @Matthee, I have tried flat top batteries and button top batteries in the REO, both work fine?


I know, Gizmo, but flat tops in the Reo not only compromises your hot spring but WILL give you serious problems in the longer run, I have seen it time and time again. Whilst I am speaking to you, please remember to register you Reo household quickly on this thread: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/217670-reo-roll-call.html


----------



## Derick

Unfortunately they do not have those in button top yet - it s a fairly new battery for them, but I'm sure they will again, then we can try something like this again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Derick said:


> Unfortunately they do not have those in button top yet - it s a fairly new battery for them, but I'm sure they will again, then we can try something like this again


Thanks Derick. The Efest do come in button top as well, but I infer you know that and that this supplier just does not carry them yet. Anyhow, not a great fan of Efest, but should be ok for a backup or two at the price.


----------



## Derick

Sorry, I meant this particular model (the 30 Amp) does not (or did not at the time of ordering) have a button top equivalent.

And we dealt with Efest directly - even though the address we got on the paperwork didn't really indicate that, not sure why that is - perhaps they subcontract their small orders to someone else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt

Melinda said:


> It's here, It's here!!!!



Ahsum! Soon as the website's updated I'm checking out! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Ok so here's the plan:

We will get quotes from 3 different mailing options
1. SpeedServices counter to counter
2. Normal post office package
3. Internet Express delivery - to your door

and of course the 4th option would be for us to add the batteries to your next order.

I'll see if I can set up an item for the 3 different options on the site, so that people can pay either through payfast or eft as they prefer.

Soon as you've paid we will send it to you

If you want them included in your next skyblue order, please put a comment on the order that you want your efest batteries included, or give us a call, mail etc.

We have filed away everyone's orders and will double check against those and tick off as we go

If anybody has a different option they would like to follow, let us know and we will look into it.

The batteries that we ordered for ourselves should go up on the site by tomorrow (with our markup of course)

For people close to us, we will allow pick-ups, but for this item only - if our complex body corporate finds out we are letting customers onto the property, we could face having to shut down our business, but I think we can get away with it for this short period of time (everyone is getting visitors for Christmas in any case  )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

or you come to the Vape meet on the 21st and bring them with

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

sweet ill pay via payfast as soon as you have something up on the site, id also be willing to hold onto batteries for CPT people provided you can collect in Newlands between 8am and 430pm


----------



## Derick

Doesn't look like we are going to be able to make the Vape meet - but not 100% sure yet - we are however dropping by Vapeking on Sunday and we can leave batteries there if people want to pick them up on Vape meet day?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Derick said:


> Doesn't look like we are going to be able to make the Vape meet - but not 100% sure yet - we are however dropping by Vapeking on Sunday and we can leave batteries there if people want to pick them up on Vape meet day?


 
We can do that for you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Stroodlepuff said:


> We can do that for you guys


 
I'd be in for that, even if I wouldn't make it for the Vape meet....i can always come thru to 4ways easily


----------



## Derick

Managed to track down a PDF with prices (attached), but to sum up, this is what it looks like it is going to cost

(The highest number of batteries ordered by one person was 8, and they weigh around 400g altogether, so for pricing we can all go with the 1Kg or less option - which are what I quoted below)

Ordinary parcel (counter to counter) R35.10

Speed Services (counter to counter) R86.40

Speed Services (counter to Door) R125.00

Internet Express: (next day to your door)
Gauteng R90.77
Outlying areas: (any Province) R156.78 (Mon, Wed, Fri delivery only)
All others R107.26


----------



## Zegee

Didn't speed service have special on bags for r69?

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Stroodlepuff

thats for counter to counter far as i know


----------



## Derick

Zegee said:


> Didn't speed service have special on bags for r69?
> 
> sent from my EviC 2.0


Can't find anything on that, but we will give them a shout tomorrow and find out


----------



## Zegee

Thanks d 

Anyone in ct wanna do group ship?

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Yeah I use speedservices mostly and there is a special for 69 up to 1kg I think

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Derick

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Yeah I use speedservices mostly and there is a special for 69 up to 1kg I think
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Awesome, thanks - will chat to them today


----------



## Derick

Ok, I have added a link to our site where you can choose your shipping method

I think next time we do a group order we can make the shipping method a choice from the start, then it is just pay once and sorted 

The 'item' I've added is zero price, but in the dropdown pick your shipping method and the amount will be added - feel free to use any coupons that you might have 

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/eccigssa-groupbuy-shipping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

HI Can i still have the batts added to an order im about to place with you guys
or do i need to take one of the shipping options?


----------



## Zegee

ok trying to checkout and it charges 80 for shipping again ?

is there a coupon code to remove that?


----------



## Melinda

hi Zeegee,

you can use the freeship coupon code


----------



## Zegee

thnx payment made


----------

